
Iran's Coronavirus Problem Is a Lot Worse Than Its Government Admits - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/irans-coronavirus-problem-lot-worse-it-seems/607663/
======
haunter
"The U.S. Isn’t Ready for What’s About to Happen"

[https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/us-isnt-
re...](https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/us-isnt-ready-whats-
about-happen/607636/)

The Atlantic lost it

~~~
kadoban
What in either of these articles is wrong, or shows that The Atlantic has
"lost it"?

